# [SOLVED] Windows 7 unable to login



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a windows 7 computer that has one user profile on it. I get a "the group policy service failed the logon" error when i boot this computer. I did some reading on the internet but cant seem to figure out what i should try to fix it. I do know that it has to be something with the user profile.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

Hi TheJohnBoy,

From the fault code I'm guessing your PC is on a domain?
I would guess that either the GPO service or the user profile has been damaged/corrupted.

In order to get any further though we need to be able to login to the PC, with an administrator account. Do you have access to one? If not, contact your system administrator in order to get help on this issue.

What you should do is firstly see if the Service is up and running. Make sure it's set to Automatic and turn it on. See if you can then logon to that account again.

Otherwise you should make a proper backup of the account, remove it the locally created user account, then logon to the account again to recreate it. Then restore any private data from the backup.

(User profiles are stored under: Rightclick My Computer > Advanced-tab > User Profile > Settings)


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*



aciid said:


> Hi TheJohnBoy,
> 
> 
> In order to get any further though we need to be able to login to the PC, with an administrator account. Do you have access to one? If not, contact your system administrator in order to get help on this issue.


There in-lies the problem. I cannot log in to any account on the PC. It is not on a domain. Thank you for the quick response. Any other ideas.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

That's very weird, Group policy service should only be able to hinder you to log on if you're on a domain. Are you sure that this PC wasn't part of a domain before? Because you do get redirected to the logon screen when this error appears right?

You could always try to boot into Safemode (Press F8 during startup) and see if you can logon that way, and possibly create another user account from there?

Otherwise we're out of options, the computer has to be a part of a domain, even if you think it isn't, I can't find any other explanation. You should make a backup by putting your HDD into another PC and copy your files, and perform a clean install of Windows. Either that or do a Custom Installation without deleting any partitions. Your old files should then be saved to C:/Windows.old/.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

Try booting into Safe Mode: Power on the computer and keep tapping the F8 key. If there is a built in Administrator account, you should see it on the login screen with your other user name. Try and login to the Admin acct, and if prompted for a PW, leave it blank or try your other user name as the PW.


----------



## haxhi (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

i forgot my password how can i log in


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

Haxhi, please start your own thread with a description of your problem if you need help, though we do not help with password recovery.


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

Safe mode worked thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 unable to login*

Glad you got it working. Marking this thread as Solved.


----------

